# Limp Mode and wont reset ? ARGH !!



## KJ1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys i have a 08 750. its in limp mode and will not reset. this all started with a bad battery. It would run with a jump but not good. speedo acted goofy to. then i replaced the battery and now it idles good and speedo works its just in limp mode.I have tried everything. the belt light always flashes slow. no matter what. i have checked the switch under the cover also. i have even jumpered it. all fuses are good, all wiring checks out. im baffled. i am a mechanic by trade so i know what im doing. I have the service manual downloaded. could it be a ECM or something. will a DYNA box cure it if it is ? .what could cause this. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Surges have been known to cause problems with controlers. Check all fuses, check all connections including all battery connections, then pull the neg cable off for a few minutes and re-attach. Belt light flashing slow means something. Might be an error code that needs clearing. The book should tell you.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If it comes down to it and you can't find out what's causing it, a dyna "might" fix the problem because it bypasses all that..


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

You stated you checked the switch. Did you try it in both positions. I ask this because I was trying to reset mine the other day and thought I had it in the right position ,but , was mistaken. Felt real stupid , being that I haven't done this but like 5 million times.....hahaha


----------



## KJ1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, Fuses are all good. I have tried unhooking battery with the same result and have checked the switch and checked it with a ohm meter and now its jumpered so that is ruled out. keep the ideas coming. Its driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## KJ1 (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the exact same problem... Did you ever find a cure??


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

I having Same problem did u figure it out?????


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Go find someone local to you with a similar year brute and borrow an ECU to try out


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Have the same problem with my 07 . Dynatek fixes it but id like to know the cause.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Please guys chime in if we may have a fix on this. Id like to put my stock cdi in . Ive tried all i know.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Or atleast the best way to bypass it is cool even


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I read somewhere when my wifes did it that there is something in the wiring harness that messes up and cause it and u had to buy a new harness to fix it so I just put the dynateck cdi on it and forgot about it


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been debating that anyway. Ive had other wiring issues anyway. Just tryin to see if anyone has found the exact cause this happens. Thank you


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a msd fuel charge fi does anyone know if this overides my 100 hour belt light reset and so on?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

The msd does not. Check around for a naked wire on the belt plugs. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok guys i got that fixed! I took belt switch out the cvt cover and put the oeset plug in. I had the switch tripped so it kept blinking fast (the belt light). Then i flipped the switch and belt light was slow. Turned the atv off and plugged it back up light gone. Dont ask me. Ive got 1000 miles on thing i put there and have reset that belt every go round


----------

